# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Përurimi i tri përmbledhjeve me poezi !!

## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje te nderuar miq, mendoj qe ketu eshte vendi i duhur per ta hapur kete teme!!

Te gjithe jeni te ftuar qe te merrni pjese ne perurimin e tri permbledhjeve me poezi :

*"Margaritaret"* - te autores *Lumnije Avdiaj*

*"Pikellimi i vargjeve"* - po ashtu te autores *Lumnije Avdiaj*                  dhe

*"Pertej horizontit"* - te autorit *Besnik Avdiaj*, perkatesisht Zogut Dukagjinas !!

Perurimi i ketyre veprave do te mbahet me daten 12 maj, dite e merkure ne biblioteken e qytetit te Gjakoves, "Ibrahim Rugova", ne ora 13:00 !!

Ju mirepresim !!

P.S. Mos harroni se te gjithe jeni te ftuar !!

----------


## ILMGAP

lol ..... biblotekes i kane vene emrin "ibrahim rugova" ?

----------


## Bardhi

O zogu te pershendes shume. 
Urime per qdo sukses tuajin. 
Do te vija me shume deshire, aty eshte vendi im. Por spo na lene kjo pune, bre Zogu shune sende po na ikin, e qe do i deshironim.
Gjithesesi je i pershendetur, dhe nje po te theme; Drejtori i Biblotekes eshte mik i yni, andaj per ndoj gje mos me kurse me shkruaj ne Privat. Te kaloni sa me mire ju deshiroj.

----------


## mondishall

Urime per botimet e reja dhe tendin vecanerisht!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I nderuar dhe shumë i dashur Zogu Dukagjinas - alias Besnik AVDIAJ dhe z. Lumnije AVDIAJ, Ju uroj nga zemra dhe Ju përgëzoj për botimin e librave...
Dhashtë Zoti të shtohen në mënyrë gjeometrike!*

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> Urime per botimet e reja dhe tendin vecanerisht!


Faleminderit shume prej teje mondishall !!




> *I nderuar dhe shumë i dashur Zogu Dukagjinas - alias Besnik AVDIAJ dhe z. Lumnije AVDIAJ, Ju uroj nga zemra dhe Ju përgëzoj për botimin e librave...
> Dhashtë Zoti të shtohen në mënyrë gjeometrike!*


Edhe prej juve z. Agim Metbala, iu faleminderit nga zemra per urimin qe me bete, do te kisha kenaqesin qe ju te merrni pjese aty sepse ju jeni nje njeri me emer !!




> O zogu te pershendes shume. 
> Urime per qdo sukses tuajin. 
> Do te vija me shume deshire, aty eshte vendi im. Por spo na lene kjo pune, bre Zogu shune sende po na ikin, e qe do i deshironim.
> Gjithesesi je i pershendetur, dhe nje po te theme; Drejtori i Biblotekes eshte mik i yni, andaj per ndoj gje mos me kurse me shkruaj ne Privat. Te kaloni sa me mire ju deshiroj.


Shume iu faleminderit i nderuari Bardhi, sepse edhe une drejtorin e nderuar, Engjell Berishen e kam mik per koke te mikut. Edhe nese s'mund te marresh pjese, sprish pune, megjithate une do te doja te kisha ne perurim se paku ca miq nga forumi. Edhe nje here faleminderit !!




> lol ..... biblotekes i kane vene emrin "ibrahim rugova" ?


Po loL, ashtu i kane vene emrin, pse ka diqka te keqe ne kete mes ?!!?

----------


## Nete

Urime zogu,sikur te kisha kohe pa ardhur se kisha len.

megjithat te deshiroj paq edhe shumher perurime te tjera,ti dhe gjith moshataret e tu,ju jeni armdhmeria e shendosh e vendit tone.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Shume faleminderit edhe prej teje  e nderuara Nete !!

----------


## ILMGAP

> Po loL, ashtu i kane vene emrin, pse ka diqka te keqe ne kete mes ?!!?


po ....... nuk ia vlen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po pse thua se nuk ia vlen !!??

----------


## Falco115

> Pershendetje te nderuar miq, mendoj qe ketu eshte vendi i duhur per ta hapur kete teme!!
> 
> Te gjithe jeni te ftuar qe te merrni pjese ne perurimin e tri permbledhjeve me poezi :
> 
> "Margaritaret" - te autores Lumnije Avdiaj
> 
> "Pikellimi i vargjeve" - po ashtu te autores Lumnije Avdiaj                   dhe
> 
> "Pertej horizontit" - te autorit Besnik Avdiaj, perkatesisht Zogut Dukagjinas !!
> ...


U pergezoj per keto botime, dhe me kenaqesi do te merrja pjes aty, po data 12 eshte dite pune(e merkure). A fillon para apo pas dreke, ne cfare ore? ( skifteri ibjeshkes jam)

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje i nderuar, te faleminderit shume per pergezimet tua, fillon ne ora 1 mbas mesdite, ja shikoje edhe nje here mire ate me larte !!

Gjitha te mirat !!

P.S. Mos harroni, edhe nje here ua perkujtoj, se te gjithe jeni te FTUAR !!

----------


## Falco115

> po ....... nuk ia vlen


Nuk ka asgje te keqe, perkundrazi eshte nder per bibloteken dhe qytetin e  Gjakoves.
Pak info, per ty dhe ata qe nuk e din, presidenti historik yni ishte edhe shkrimtar, nje kohe kryetar i lidhjes se shkrimtareve te Kosoves...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Po, sigurit qe ashtu ishte, bile bile, nje njeri i MADH mund te themi !!

----------


## Falco115

> Pershendetje i nderuar, te faleminderit shume per pergezimet tua, fillon ne ora 1 mbas mesdite, ja shikoje edhe nje here mire ate me larte !!
> 
> Gjitha te mirat !!
> 
> P.S. Mos harroni, edhe nje here ua perkujtoj, se te gjithe jeni te FTUAR !!


Po e paske thene edhe me pare, me fal pakujdesi imja, po nga deshira qe te jem aty,fillova nga pyetjet e nuk e lexova deri ne fund, edhe nje here urime e tu prifte mbare...Kalo bukur!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Megjithate  s'prish pune,  e edhe nje here te falemnderit shume, shpresoj qe te jesh edhe ti nje pjesemarres !!

----------

